# spruce dieback



## tree digger (Jun 19, 2011)

have not seen much of this in the past. Any help w/ id/treatment/timing recommendations aprreciated. Just found this forum and signed up so bear with me . thanksView attachment 187717


----------



## mga (Jun 19, 2011)

isn't that caused by an insect infection?

i remember reading something about that a while back. i think if you broke that end off and cracked it open you'll find some mites in there.

not 100% sure.


----------



## Chud (Jun 19, 2011)

Has anyone applied 2-4D, or Dicamba to a nearby lawn?


----------



## tree digger (Jun 19, 2011)

No 2-4-d im sure, it apears to be some type of a tip bore, im familiar with the white pine weevil and this is not it. We took a hard hit from hail about 3 weeks ago that may have opened up some bark to allow more acess from the bug than normal, im just trying to learn the pest and cycle and determine if i need to take acttion. thanks guys....


----------



## NCPABill (Jun 21, 2011)

Does it look like a pineapple-ish thing. If so, check out Cooley spruce gall adelgid.


----------

